

Remind HN: San Francisco meetup tonight at 6pm on 2nd Street - anigbrowl

Specifically, at Eddie Rickenbackers, a spacious, well-lit and not too loud or pricey bar at 133 2nd Street, just 2 blocks from Market Street. Nearest Muni/BART station: Montgomery.<p>21 &#38; over (sorry), food available, also free wi-fi - just show up and bask in the intellectual glow emanating from other HN members, and feel vaguely superior to all the non-HN members grumbling about this unexpected explosion of techno-entrepreneurism.<p>This HN Meetup is proudly sponsored by the Babbage Analytical Engine Company - crank your way to a more accurate future!
======
anigbrowl
There's no especial need to RSVP or anything, but I do encourage people to
leave a placeholder comment just so it hangs around the front page for a few
hours, today.

See you there!

------
dannyr
I'll be there!

------
dpnewman
gonna try to make it. thx for putting together.

------
mburnett
I'll be there

